# New Innovative Equipment



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Snowboarding 4U said:


> Good Day Everybody!!
> Just asking for a bit of advice and information on a new product we want to bring to the market. It would entail devising a device that would allow all your snowboarding activities to be monitored. For example your speed, flips, turns etc. That where you guys come in... We would like to open the floor to suggestions on what this device should do, Price Ranges etc. Anything at all, we are open to different ideas and who better to get them off but you guys.
> Thanks in advance and we look forward to hearing everything :thumbsup:


err....like the free mobile apps people already use?


----------



## Snowboarding 4U (Apr 10, 2013)

No we want to develop a product that is separate to an app. We are wondering what would people like on this product. That would make it different to an app. Or what kind of device would you like that you could use to do with snowboarding 
Thanks again


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're trying to build another version of the LIT? You're trying to solve a problem that has multiple solutions already.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't want to carry around ANOTHER device. You already carry your mobile (with +/- good monitoring apps) anyway. Most times also the avy tranceiver and TOKKO pocket driver. And can't live without my thermo soles and hand warmer things. Make something, that *combines* several tasks. 

Make an avy tranceiver as good as the Barryvox Pulse, include GPS tracking/monitoring/speed measuring, include a GoPro like camera with batteries that last 4hrs and add a "hand warmer" button, all for under $500 and I'll buy it 

Cheeper version: include your device into a pocket driver or a Swiss Army knife. Oh, please add a Philips screwdriver matching binding screws to the Swiss Army knife.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Don't want to carry around ANOTHER device. You already carry your mobile (with +/- good monitoring apps) anyway. Most times also the avy tranceiver and TOKKO pocket driver. And can't live without my thermo soles and hand warmer things. Make something, that *combines* several tasks.
> 
> Make an avy tranceiver as good as the Barryvox Pulse, include GPS tracking/monitoring/speed measuring, include a GoPro like camera with batteries that last 4hrs and add a "hand warmer" button, all for under $500 and I'll buy it
> 
> Cheeper version: include your device into a pocket driver or a Swiss Army knife. Oh, please add a Philips screwdriver matching binding screws to the Swiss Army knife.


...include an "Avy Airbag" that inflates into the shape of a _HAWT_ Snowbunny!!! :tongue4:

(...I'm BACK Baby!!!)  :laugh: :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> (...I'm BACK Baby!!!)  :laugh: :yahoo:


:thumbsup::eusa_clap:k::welcome:ccasion14:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

I would like a device that would be surgically implanted in my neck, it doesn't have to actually do anything, but I will tell everyone it can shoot lasers at will


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

is there a Strava for Snowboarders yet?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Snowboarding 4U said:


> Good Day Everybody!!
> Just asking for a bit of advice and information on a new product we want to bring to the market. It would entail devising a device that would allow all your snowboarding activities to be monitored. For example your speed, flips, turns etc. That where you guys come in... We would like to open the floor to suggestions on what this device should do, Price Ranges etc. Anything at all, we are open to different ideas and who better to get them off but you guys.
> Thanks in advance and we look forward to hearing everything :thumbsup:


I think what you're quickly finding out is there isn't a need/market for the type of device you're trying to create. It's already saturated with simpler solutions using phone apps and even those apps aren't making any money because people eventually get over the novelty of recording their stats when they snowboard.

I'd suggest looking at other areas to innovate if you really want to create a snowboard related product.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

What are "Price Ranges"? 

GRAMMAR POLICE, ATTACK!!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

i like the idea of having a gps avy tracker, and speed monitoring. all in one, it would save my phones battery, if i get lost i can be pin pointed via gps, and i can keep track of my riding. itd be cool if you used the gps technology to tell us where we are, set routes, and give us estimates of how long it will take to get to the top for the back country guys. Oh, and make it so i can blast my tunes out of it to save my phone battery even more. And it needs to be able to have probably a 3 to 4 day battery life incase i were to get lost.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> is there a Strava for Snowboarders yet?


Funny you mention that. I'm taking my GPS watch that I use for running to track my last outing on Sunday, and I'm uploading to Strava anyway lol. I guess I'll put it down as a "bike ride."


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jed said:


> It's already saturated with simpler solutions using phone apps and even those apps aren't making any money because people eventually get over the novelty of recording their stats when they snowboard.


I think they aren't making money because compared to a dedicated GPS device, they suck (from my experience anyway).

As far as the novelty of recording stats, maybe I'm the minority, but I've been recording stats for about 4 years now and love it. It pushes me to go farther almost every day...



andrewdod said:


> if i get lost i can be pin pointed via gps, and i can keep track of my riding. itd be cool if you used the gps technology to tell us where we are, set routes, and give us estimates of how long it will take to get to the top for the back country guys.


For it to be able to tell somebody else where you are, it has to have cell reception and a valid plan. Your cell phone can already do that. For the other uses you mentioned, there's already backcountry GPS solutions for hikers, mountain bikers, etc that would work fine for what you're asking (except maybe estimated time to hike a certain trail).

OP, it sounds like you want to invent something with more sensors in it, to record tricks and that kind of thing right? G-forces during turns, air time, etc. I remember Nokia and Burton working on something like that. Looks like they've abandoned the sensor idea, but kept the app...

Nokia and Burton intro a snowboarding app to prep and record epic runs (video)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

How about a device that can tell I've tumbled in and avalanche , and if I don't turn it off in 30 secs it will trigger a remote call to ski patrol/search and rescue, and my exact gps to my riding partner's beacons...meanwhile releasing compressed air into a sealed , super high impact, moto type helmet

...and I'll take some fries with that too please


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> How about a device that can tell I've tumbled in and avalanche , and if I don't turn it off in 30 secs it will trigger a remote call to ski patrol/search and rescue, and my exact gps to my riding partner's beacons...meanwhile releasing compressed air into a sealed , super high impact, moto type helmet


Good idea with the "alarm if I dont react". 
Not only avy, also in an tree well (since I've read about these things I'm not so sure anymore if I want to come to PNW :blink meaning a sensor recognizing if you're up side down more than some secs.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I think they aren't making money because compared to a dedicated GPS device, they suck (from my experience anyway).
> 
> As far as the novelty of recording stats, maybe I'm the minority, but I've been recording stats for about 4 years now and love it. It pushes me to go farther almost every day...


I'm actually a fan of stats, but I think the problem with snowboard stats is it's hard to use them as a tool to measure progress like you can in other sports like cycling or running.

All those tools just measure irrelevant data like average altitude, how fast did I go etc. etc.

I'd be 100% for an app that could automatically figure out exactly which tricks I tried that day, which I landed, which I didn't, my average progression rate for landing new tricks etc. etc. but I imagine it's basically impossible to have something that's going to know exactly which trick I did and measure all those stats accurately.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jed said:


> I'm actually a fan of stats, but I think the problem with snowboard stats is it's hard to use them as a tool to measure progress like you can in other sports like cycling or running.
> 
> All those tools just measure irrelevant data like average altitude, how fast did I go etc. etc.
> 
> I'd be 100% for an app that could automatically figure out exactly which tricks I tried that day, which I landed, which I didn't, my average progression rate for landing new tricks etc. etc. but I imagine it's basically impossible to have something that's going to know exactly which trick I did and measure all those stats accurately.


Yeah, the numbers I look at are total distance for the day, and more importantly vertical meters. I've noticed this year that my ratio of vertical to distance is increasing (so on average I'm riding steeper stuff more often), and total distance is a fun one to keep you pushing.

When I used to use apps, I'd upload to Garmin Connects website (the raw data) and now I use a Garmin multi-sport watch. It's great because I can use it for everything. I do a little mountain biking and hiking in the summer. I did one triathlon last year and would like to do more this year, and it's a great tool for that.

I agree though that for boarding it's tough to track what you actually want to know. I did 35 km the other day at Fernie, and it felt like an amazing day, while I can do 50 km in a morning at Nakiska because I'm just groomer bombing all day.

The only way to know which actual tricks you're doing, air time, etc. Is to have accelerometers (sp?) on the tips of the board in various planes. This is how subs and rockets navigate (albeit with help from gps). With enough sensors you'd be able to tell cornering g-forces (at the centre of the board), rotation acceleration, speed, duration, etc and from that it could calculate how many rotations were completed in the air. It should be able to tell if you've done a normal grab or a suitcase or method based on the board rotating up 90 deg behind you.

There's no way around it though, you'd have to have sensors on the board to get good data.


----------

